# Went to adopt one, came home with two.



## rimjet (Dec 3, 2015)

I visited the rat rescue two hours away from my place, told myself I'd bring home one cagemate for my girl Lapis, but came home with two instead. I couldn't stand to separate these sisters! I'm calling them the twins for now, I can barely tell them apart so I'm gonna wait until I'm able to do that before naming them. Here's a pic of the girls that I snapped with my phone before we left for home.


----------



## Tam (Nov 11, 2015)

I totally understand. I would have done the same


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Precious. Utterly precious. Of course, they had to stay together. You did the best thing for everyone.


----------



## rimjet (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah! I just couldn't separate them, hopefully introductions go well today. I put the temp cage next to Lapis' cage and there was no puffing up from Lapis, she just looked very curiously into the other cage, and the twins seemed just as curious about her as well.









I took them out for some tlc last night/early this morning because I have a horrible sleeping schedule. I've learned how to tell them apart too, left has a t-bone/heart shaped dot on her head while right has two smaller dots, though the second is kinda hard to see. I've named them Tatsumaki and Fubuki after a pair of sisters from an anime called one punch man. They are honestly really sweet and calm, apparently they've been held since they came out of the womb so even if they aren't used to me Fubuki fell asleep on my lap and Tatsumaki hung out on my shoulder with no problems. This is great because Lapis is still very skittish... I feel like the calm influence of the twins will help put Lapis at ease.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Aww. Yeah, I think you did right by them by taking them both. They really are beautiful. My first rat had that light hood so I have a soft spot for them. I'm glad they are sweet and its great they arent poofing up or getting territorial! It all sounds wonderful and I hope it stays that way! Good luck!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Adorable! It is a common problem with rats you just tend to want them all and always end up with more then you expected lol


----------



## rimjet (Dec 3, 2015)

I wanted to seriously thank everyone for telling me I did the right thing by adopting both of them. I have problems with anxiety and I was feeling incredibly anxious about this because Lapis came from a house where she was being aggressive towards three other rats in a 10 gal aquarium... I was so worried about overwhelming her with two new friends instead of one.

But I went ahead and introduced everyone to each other and it went so well. Lapis hasn't shown any dominance at all, much less aggressive. Tatsumaki is the dominant one, she stands on top of Lapis just like she does with her sister and Lapis absolutely doesn't care at all lol. It confirmed my feelings that her cage and her habitat were major contributors as to why she was acting up. I have no idea if introductions would have went as well if I would have split up the sisters too.

So basically yeah I wanted to thank everyone for being there for me even though I didn't mention my anxiety disorder. They're in a cage together now and all snuggled up in the same tube and I'm so glad I'm able to give all three of these girls a better life.


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

Aww, so happy for you that it has all worked out! Now you have THREE lovely girls! Perfect number! =)


----------

